# Will 94 Max SE Guage cluster fit a 91 SE Maxima?



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi,

Does any one know if a 1994 Maxima SE guage cluster will fit a 1991 SE Maxima? Does it matter if one is an Automatic 1994 and the 1991 is a 5 speed? Lastly does anyone know the secret to getting the manual heater control unit out so that I can replace the bulbs? It is stuck behind the mounting metal and brackets and I can not see how to get it out unless you take teh whole dash apart. ANy advice?

Thanks
Terry


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

terryg911 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does any one know if a 1994 Maxima SE guage cluster will fit a 1991 SE Maxima? Does it matter if one is an Automatic 1994 and the 1991 is a 5 speed? Lastly does anyone know the secret to getting the manual heater control unit out so that I can replace the bulbs? It is stuck behind the mounting metal and brackets and I can not see how to get it out unless you take teh whole dash apart. ANy advice?
> 
> ...



Yes the cluster will fit directly....Plug-n-play....

The secret is to be patient and look closely at the control unit and what is in the way of taking it out,then remove the parts in the way...No secret to it...It is a pita to take out...


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

terryg911 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does any one know if a 1994 Maxima SE guage cluster will fit a 1991 SE Maxima? Does it matter if one is an Automatic 1994 and the 1991 is a 5 speed? Lastly does anyone know the secret to getting the manual heater control unit out so that I can replace the bulbs? It is stuck behind the mounting metal and brackets and I can not see how to get it out unless you take teh whole dash apart. ANy advice?
> 
> ...


yes, they will fit just like what MyGreenMax94 said. i have them in my '93 and it works like a charm. no recalibration of the needles need to be done. just swap it in and ur good to go.


----------



## NissanGuyB13 (Dec 10, 2005)

any cluster from the same model max will fit 89-94 95-99 00-03 04+ (maximas) should work with in the years are interchangeable


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

The 1994 maxima SE has the VE motor that redlines at 6500 RPM and shows a top speed of 145 MPH. The 1991 maxima SE has the VG moter that redlines at 6000 RPM and shows a a top speed of 125 MPH. The gauges would have different numbers.


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

what if you have the digital cluster, would you be able to take it out and directly swap in an analog cluster without problems?


----------

